# Flood tide for st Augustine



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

When I was stationed in GA fell in love with flood tide fishing, now that I’m living back in swfl I wanna take a trip next year to flood tide fish and St. Augustine is the closest location for me. And I wanted to know what is the minimum high tide level needed for it to flood in that area so I can plan a trip. Thank you for you the help and time!


----------



## SkimmerSkiffer (3 mo ago)

Didn’t know st augustine had enough tide flow for that


----------



## JaxFishingAdventures (Dec 8, 2021)

It's been flooding every day but no fish on the flats. The storm washed away most of the fiddlers and the cold front immediately following it put the rest into hibernation. Low tides are the best bet right now for sight fishing.


----------



## Brandon Brown (Jun 17, 2020)

I fished friday and saturday but nothing up in the grass


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

Aug/Sept/Oct will be here soon enough


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

5.4


----------

